

Legal tech startup weekend, AirBNB HQ SF 8/15-17 - rdowne
http://legalsf.startupweekend.org/

======
rdowne
Legal themed variation on startup weekend next weekend. Lots of lawyers, but
we could use more hackers. My company, Casetext, is a community sponsor. Come
to network, to pitch and develop a nascent idea, or to perhaps connect/find
opportunities with one of the many more established legal-tech startups
sponsoring the event.

From the press release: The intersection of law and technology presents unique
challenges and exciting opportunities for growth and creativity for
developers, designers, and legal industry insiders. Recent years have seen a
surge of answers to law’s need for innovation: e-discovery tools, contract
generation apps, law practice management SaaS, virtual firms, and websites are
beginning to radically change the way lawyers research, consult and provide
legal services. A wide range of possibilities remain for new startups to join
companies like LegalZoom and Clio in integrating tech into solutions for
consumers, attorneys, businesses, and the government. “Legal technology is
only beginning to scratch the surface of its true potential,” says Jake
Heller, co-founder and CEO of Y Combinator-backed startup Casetext. “Yet
technology can have the biggest impact in law where it is most important --
where people's lives, property, and money are often on the line.” This
potential for meaningful impact – and profit – is also attracting investors to
the legal tech space, with investments leaping to $458 million from $66
million in 2012. The average valuation of legal tech companies currently
stands at $4.2 million, and analysts expect continued exponential growth. “The
legal industry is attractive from an investment standpoint because it’s a
large market with older technology and great potential for reinvention,”
explains Robert Siegel, general partner at venture capital firm XSeed Capital
and board member for legal analytics platform Lex Machina. “There are plenty
of opportunities for development of new technology that can deliver better
solutions than what’s available today.”

